# Tiger barb sickness



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

I have 12 tiger barbs one of which is acting and looking sick, all my tiger barbs are rounded and plump on their belly but the one has a flat belly and is tilting straight Up and down he's been doing this for the past couple days. He wasnt eating when I fed him yesterday however today he ate a bit.....any ideas


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

when he stays still does his head move up and his tail move down as if he's looking up?


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

He looks down towards the sand


----------

